# wildlife spider from french guyane but name?



## scriba (Dec 24, 2010)

i guy, i am an amateur wild life photographer from france,
i am looking for the mames of the following spider, i took theses pics in french guyana in mars 2009.
all pics have been taken  by night in tropical rain forest.

thank.


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 24, 2010)

Am i right in thinking that looks like a Ctenid?
Some sort of wandering spider?


----------



## revilo (Dec 25, 2010)

hi,

without any guarantee :

1. ancylometes spp.
2. (right above) maybe a cupiennius spp.
3. phoneutria spp.
but this three are ctenidae, quite sure with this.

4. ? no idea ? was this living and hunting in a net  ??

regards, oliver


----------



## scriba (Dec 25, 2010)

*my first investigation :*

1: Phoneutria_nigriventer
   it was bigger than a plate, near 25 cm of diameter (with legs).

2 and 3 probably the same spécies, i think :
Phoneutria fera or boliviensis, i will investigate about where it live exactly.
size : bigger than a dvd (with legs)

4: really don't now!
people met it very often, the web was bigger than a square meter,
the body only is near 3 cm
i send a new one of it.

thank for your help, not easy to have information!


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmm none of these spiders belong to the genus _Phoneutria_.
First pic is an _Ancylometes_ sp.
2 and 3 are both _Cupiennius_ sp.
4 is an Araneidae.


----------



## scriba (Dec 26, 2010)

*revilo *and *Tarantula_Hawk* are right about the first one, it's a ancylometes !
i just discover this kind off amazing fishing spider.
thank a lot men, i will be back in french guyana for tree week, i hope to meet it
again!
tree new pics: theraphosa leblondi, and and scorpio (thythius?) eating a leaf grasshoper (cycloptéra)


----------



## revilo (Dec 26, 2010)

hi all !

yes, tarantula hawk is right. no. 4 is an araneidae - a quite hairy one on venter...really nice.

but, sorry to tarantula hawk. i can't agree with no. 3 - this is not a cupiennius. for example, look at the legs and recognize the light spots on base of the spine hairs . i don't know much about the genus phoneutria, but i really belive this is one.

to scriba : the right name is teraphosa blondi since a longer time...

the ancylometes could be a. rufus - only could...

regards, oli


----------



## scriba (Dec 26, 2010)

hello i'm back with a close up off the third in another side, maybe it can help.
and a last who could be a young avicularia


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep revilo you're probably right. After looking at 3 more carefully i agree with _Phoneutria_ being the best guess. You can even see the typical dark stripe on the palps. My bad. 
I cant see the picture of scriba's last post though.


----------



## scriba (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry maximum off size attachement, i try again


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, this pretty much confirms _Phoneutria_ 100%.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Scriba,

wishy I could go with you  Yes that scorpion might is a Tityus species. No other Buthid genus that resembles Tityus (like Centruroides) is reported from FG, so that narrows it down. Most probably Tityus obscurus. Can't see the scorpion good enough to sex satisfactory.....
Guyananian scorpions are my prime interest so if you need them identified, just post the pics here.

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## scriba (Dec 27, 2010)

let's go there:

http://www3.uni-bonn.de/die-universitaet/informationsquellen/presseinformationen/2006/455
i don't understand anythong in german but....

clic on pic, it's anamazing underwater pic of an ancylomete. (big size)

i* Michiel*, i don't remenber how many scorpios i saw in two week in 2009!
the weather was very dry, (_el ninio_ or something like),during the nights
many spiders, amblypige, and scorpio were hunting.

i would like to show you something strange, some eggs and fly on the back of a théraphosa?


----------



## Michiel (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Scriba,

I don't know much about flies, but I do known that certain species are parasites and host on diverse invertebrates also spiders and scorpions. This fly could be a parasitic one that lays eggs on the host, and then the maggots have a fresh spider to eat. 

The black scorpion is a male Tityus obscurus (females have shorter and thicker pedipalpal segments). I wrote a species biography about this species on website The Scorpion Files. The changing of the season, from dry to wet or vice versa, can increase surface activity in arthropods, so when you saw so many species in 2009, you where there at the right time.
I have contact with some people in Suriname, next to FG, and they tell me that they see most scorpions in the dry season. So in a certain season you find many, and on other times you find none at the same places....

Thanks for posting these pics.

Cheers, Michiel


----------

